
How someone spent “pennies” to troll women, people of color via promoted tweets - leephillips
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/05/how-someone-spent-pennies-to-troll-women-people-of-color-via-promoted-tweets/
======
orionblastar
So they create a new Twitter account, wait for a discount code for Twitter
ads, spend pennies on the dollar for an offensive tweet to promote it and end
up trolling the users.

It didn't use any racist words, so it passed a word filter. It just said that
white people are being discriminated against and had to protect themselves
from discrimination and violence. Change the white word to black and it could
have been from Ferguson or Baltimore protesters. I've seen a lot worse on
Twitter than this troll wrote. I think he made his point that the system can
be exploited to troll people in certain groups. I hope Twitter makes some
adjustments and lets a human being read the promoted tweet before it is
promoted.

